# could a clear storage bin be a betta tank?



## xXbettagirl121Xx (Nov 30, 2009)

i was in target today and saw some 20 gal. clear storage bins and i was wondering could you use one as a home for a betta?


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

I dont see why not! I have a female betta in a 5 gallon clear plastic tub till my 20g is done cycling. Its really easy to clean and I like that its light.


----------



## xXbettagirl121Xx (Nov 30, 2009)

thanks for your help! maybe i could make a sorority with one, theyre alot cheaper, theyre like 5 dollars


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah I know a lot of people who do this... espescially for breeders it is very cheap to just buy a bunch of rubbermaid tubs, a pack of plastic plants and some heaters and set their bettas up in bins... just don't forget to make a lid!


----------



## xXbettagirl121Xx (Nov 30, 2009)

i wont!  im going to buy a smaller 5 gal. tub for my new betta when i go to big lots. theres some sale on them


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

hmmm, let me now how these tubs work, maybe I could use them


----------



## pearlyfins (Jan 2, 2010)

I used a 20 gallon clear tote to house a feeder goldfish. I used a power filter on either end and then filled the tote with live plants. It was awesome! It was like having a mini pond in my livingroom. My goldfish seemed to really enjoy it as well.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeppers!!! When I get a new rescue betta, and don't have a tank, I just put them in a bin. Works much much better in the summer when I don't need a heater though. I don't have enough heaters for all my bins.  I also use a bin for my spawning tank.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, that's a great idea. Too bad I don't have anymore room.


----------



## Shadow6558 (Jan 18, 2010)

I was going to use one to breed my betas, but a friend is giving me a 30gallon tank, so I'm going to move all of my other fish into it and use the ten gallon they are all in now.

I still might get a few to put male fry in once they get big enough, definitely worth the prices.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

How clear are the bins? Have you found a store that has particularly clear bins? And is it possible to cycle a storage bin?? I might be able to convince my husband to let me get more if i can use cheap bins...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm sure it's possible to cycle one.  

It really depends on the bin, my spawning bin is NOT clear at all... you can hardly see through it. Kinda nice though, because sometimes the fish get distracted when their in a clear tank.

The current bin I have to my HM is pretty clear! I will get a pic up in a sec...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

This one is about 2 gallons. It is GREAT for my HM, because it isn't very tall so he doesn't have to swim far to get to the surface.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

hmm thank you. it is a little more cloudy than I'd like... I wonder if there are clearer ones


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

This is making me want to send up a makeshift pond in my living room!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

For real, I'm getting tempted to go and buy one for an extra betta ;] I'm seriously tempted now.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

kuklachica said:


> hmm thank you. it is a little more cloudy than I'd like... I wonder if there are clearer ones


Yep, just take a look around walmart, home depot, lots of dif stores. I found a crystal clear 55g that is my goldy rescue tank!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

You guys know I'm not allowed to have any more tanks! This is so tempting, though...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> This is making me want to send up a makeshift pond in my living room!


Oh my gosh!! I've thought about doing that, but I doubt my parent's would agree with how totally awesome it'd be! :-?:lol:


----------

